# IBS misdiagnosis?



## 22811

Just wondering...I started taking Paxil about a month ago and my has IBS totally disappeared. I'm not exaggerating...the pain, constipation, everything seems to be gone. Has anyone ever had a misdiagnosis of IBS when in fact the problem was actually the body's natural response to anxiety? If I went off the Paxil, would the IBS symptoms most likely return? I'm not 100% sure this wasn't IBS, and my doctor still thinks I have IBS, but the change was so drastic it has me wondering. I don't want to get too excited too soon.Thanks!


----------



## 18438

Anxiety does play a huge role in IBS, anxiety can offer trigger attacks.There has been research done showing the link between IBS and seratonin, which is mostly in your gut. Paxil is an SSRI, which specifically targets the seratonin in your body. It isnt uncommon for an SSRI or other antid to be prescribed for IBS. It could very well be that you found an effective med to manage your IBS, congrats thats really hard to do!checkout the paxil section on www.crazymeds.org


----------



## Cherrie

Congrats on such great improvement!Like Star said, anxiety is often an important trigger for many people. And I understand that your ibs-C, and by increasing the seratonin level in your body/brain Paxil (or any SSRI) can have a laxetive (side-)effect on most people, which could be why your C is gone That's real great! Very happy for you!


----------



## 18438

i just started taking paxil yesterday, so it's nice to see someone having good effects from it!


----------



## Deetom

I took paxil for several years. Literally the day after I took the first dose, my IBS diarrheadisappeared! But...I gained 30 lb. over the duration of those years. I am now off paxil,the diarrhea has returned and I am searching for alternative ways to control it: herbs,supplements, etc. I'm sure IBS is a serotonin-related problem.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Antidepressants work on the gut nerves, not just the mood nerves.They have often helped people's IBS even when they have no anxiety or depression.The drugs that have been approved by the FDA for IBS specifically all work on serotonin receptors.K.


----------



## Rowe2

AD's have helped me get a life.







I'm not surprised at all you've had good results. I think anxiety and depression has a great deal of effect on the bowels..no doubt in my mind. Hope you continue to have wonderful results too!


----------

